# Do not move to Norway, if you have kids or plan to have them



## lemxam

Folks, I want to advise strongly not to move to Norway if you have family or plan to have one. It is very unsafe for your kids and you, parents. I am not talking about some kinds of criminals, drug addicts, rapists, etc. I mean state terror against families. Those who have families in Norway, they would understand me.
We moved to Norway about 7 years ago. As professionals. We we earning well, we had a good standard of life, good pay, great jobs. Everything you may wish. We bought a big house for our family. 
But what always bothered us and kept us under constant pressure is this control of families in Norway. This treating parents like some potential criminals, questioning them, not trusting them, suspecting them, hiding things from them. Especially, if you are non-Norwegian. You will be under constant watch, just because you are a foreigner. 
Kindergartens, schools will be watching and observing you, parents. Noting information about you, keeping a journal and reporting it to the local CPS, Barnevern, that can any moment just pick you child from kindergarten or school, and you will not even know why. Just an anonymous message or their concern is enough to take your child from you. They do not need any evidence. Their concern, their "gut feeling" is enough to roll their attack on you. You will be totally powerless, you will have no rights, and no one will basically listen to your opinion. Your kids are not yours in Norway. 
This is constant mental pressure, where you can act with schools, kindergartens, child doctors, etc in the only specific way. Any variation - and you are reported to Barnevern. We could not live under this constant pressure and decided to move out of this country. 
If you want to have kids or have them already, I strongly advise against moving to Norway. You will waist years of your life here. Or can easily lose your child if you do something against "Norwegian standard".


----------



## BeckWin32

What is the reason for such a tough policy towards families? Maybe you did something wrong


----------



## BeckWin32

I plan to move to Norway because I am offered a good salary and adequate living conditions. Although your commentary I was very embarrassed. Could you please describe what was happening


----------



## Bevdeforges

I don't think you've mentioned where you're coming from - in terms of culture, language, etc. - but I think you'll find that there can be some huge differences in the culture of child rearing and parental responsibilities from one country to the next.

In some countries and cultures, the child's parents are the final arbiters of what the child will or won't do, what they will or won't be taught and in general how they will be treated (both within and outside the family). I know where I am in France, it can come as something of a shock to US expats when they discover that the State considers that they are the ones who control all these things during the time that the children are in school. Parents have the non-school hours to influence their offspring.


----------



## lemxam

The reason for such tough policy is social control and huge budget of the Norwegian CPS (over 3 billion dollars per year).
The working and living conditions are fine in Norway but remember that you will be under constant watch. You do not need to do anything wrong. Say, your child needs special assistance, has ADHD, speaks a few languages and, therefore, slow in learning Norwegian, CPS will turn it against you. You can easily lose your child.

It is difficult to believe in that until you face it yourself. Many parents make this mistake not believing it is possible until it is late. 
Think many times before moving to Norway, investing your time and money into the country and then having to move out trying to save your family. 


Here is the BBC documentary that tells more about the Norwegian CPS.


----------



## lemxam




----------



## Marikelv

It can be right. I've heard a lot of tough Juvenile Justice in Norway.


----------



## lemxam

Here is the fresh example. An American family moved for work to Norway a year ago. And after a half a year ago, they lost their parental rights for all of their 3 children. It is really unsafe for families, even American citizens.

https://www.christianpost.com/news/...MjgiVOTBLJj6J7d8vNhUKWJB8BTJXFZhEp-NSqbB5Sue0


----------



## H1ghpass

Never thought that even American citizens can lose their parental rights! It's really surprising news for me! I heard about Russian women who married Norwegians and after some quarrels and after showing desires to leave for Russia they lost their parental rights. Never thought that towards Americans Norwegian court is strict in the same way.


----------



## stanski

The same is true for Sweden. Have had lots of friends living a bit "alternative" lifetstyles having trouble explaining that heating your house with a woodstove is perfectly adequate for a human being to live comfortably.


----------



## stanski

BeckWin32 said:


> What is the reason for such a tough policy towards families? Maybe you did something wrong


You might think so before coming to a nordic country and understanding the mentality. Would recommend visiting for a long while, and read expat blogs (thelocal is good) before making the plunge. A large percentage of those that move to nordic countries end up hating it, depending on their personality. I personally am so happy to have moved!


----------



## vagabundo94

I thought this thread was a bit sensationalist and, maybe, just a bone to pick against Scandinavian bureaucracy. However, I did take the time to look into this and read up on it, and it is eye opening, to say the least. I'm sure that these issues are rooted in good intentions and an abundance of protective caution over minors, but as they say, the road to hell is paved with good intentions.

Not saying I wouldn't move my family to Norway, if that was my goal, but I'd absolutely think long and hard about it before doing so.


----------

